# Why do you like 1/18th?



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

So what's the appeal with the 1/18th vehicles? I don't say that sarcastically. I've been away from the hobby for about 15 years, and I'm just wondering. Is the appeal being able to race on a smaller track? Better handling? Less cost? More competition? Tired of 1/10th; 1/12th? I'm just curious.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say it is space needed is smaller. However We in the Cleveland area run on the 1/12 1/10th tracks. I have been racing RC for 28 Years all forms and have had the most fun with our 1/18th cars. They are much less maintainence easy to drive and darn fast for there size. The cost is another factor big cars / trucks are out of control on cost. The group we have running our cars ( ave about 15 to 20 per race) in this area are guys that have raced for years and got tired of all the work on the big stuff and then We also have the begginers running. The BRP cars are great for the begginer since they used STANDARD size radio gear so when Your done with 1/18 and want to move up they can.

All My referance here was to Our BRP 1/18th on road cars.
Now there is also the 1/18th trucks and buggys but You have to be careful on which ones You get into because some serious $$ can be spent on them.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Bud,

Thanks for the reply. I'm somewhat familiar with your background. I used to see your name quite often in the magazines, plus I live about 80 miles from where "The Whip" used to be. I'm pretty sure that I've purchased a few BRP hop-ups many years ago, and I think I've even watched you compete at "The Whip."

I almost returned to R/C racing a few years ago, but was turned off by the comm cutting, brush replacement, motor maintenance stuff, and also turned off by such short tire life. Now that I'm looking into it again, I'm happy to see that the brushless system has been developed for R/C cars.

Do your motors for your 1/18th cars require maintenance? Is there a brushless system for your cars? What's tire wear like? Thanks in advance for the info. I'm sure I'll have more questions later


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can put the brushless in with the optional #325 rear pod. I feel the brushless is way over powered however. I ran one motor the whole outdoor season which is almost 3 hours on it. Tires will wear on ashphalt We do have long wear foam tires however. On carpet the tires will last a long time.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

It is the most affordable form of racing. More and more racers from the past are getting into 18th scale racing. It is a very competetive class here in Ohio.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Now that you guys have me interested, or I suppose I already was or I wouldn't be asking questions, what is the smallest layout that you can race Bud's cars on, and still have a good time?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Our outdoor track is 25' by 50' I have had shops run on 20' by 8' area but You will have to gear properly for that small and they used 4 cell.


----------



## ghoulardi (Jul 5, 2002)

*WHY I LIKE 1/18th*

Low buck FUN!!! Low maintainence!! Did I mention FUN???  






Indeed!


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

Lots of mods, can be used indoor and out, and you can make them just as fast as other vehicles! I got a 100mph Vendetta pictured on the MiM X site. Go to www.mimxra.com to see this wild creation.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

tons of fun, and its easy to have a field of closely compedative cars... I'd recommend a brp hands down. I've raced them on carpet oval, carpet on-road, and concrete oval with minimal setup changes. and they're almost indestructable.


----------



## Ozone (Feb 9, 2006)

*Back into the hobby again, 4th time*

The thread i have been looking for. I have been out of RC For at least 6 years, was only in it for a year that time, at that time was out of it about 7, so, 13 years ago was going strong with RC10, just got to cost too much, later on i got back into it, only for a year, cost too much to race.. Now today i'm waiting on a RC18T to get here in the mail. Seems it is A WHOLE lot cheaper, Upgrades look to be alot cheaper and hell.. it's got to e super fun with the play anywhere size....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just watch what you buy cause the cost can sky rocket fast. That is the best pic as far as I'm concerned on a truck/buggy!!
Have Fun


----------

